# 30 June 2004 Closing Prices



## mvander (28 December 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get the 30 JUne 2004 closing prices for ASX shares off the net?


----------



## GreatPig (29 December 2004)

From Float.com.au.

I've attached their text CSV version, archived with WinZip.

Cheers,
GP


----------

